# TTOC Email



## bravozero (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi - I purchased a TTOC membership this morning (around 11am). I've received a confirmation of the order, but nothing further regarding the membership number. Is it normal for the email to take this long? I've searched some previous posts, and they mention within the hour.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Bravozero,
Generally a new membership is dealt with very quickly however the club is run by individuals on a voluntary basis. 
I would imagine the membership secretary will have been at work today but I would expect your new membership will likely be dealt with this evening if possible.

Welcome to the club


----------



## bravozero (Oct 4, 2014)

...and it's arrived! Thanks.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)




----------

